# domain for sale. which forum?



## leapy (Dec 6, 2011)

[I'm sorry - this is a timeshare forum and our classifieds are for timeshare.  We don't have listings for any other items, so I don't think this is the market you are looking for. The reason you can't access the Ads, is because you are still showing as a Guest, rather than a member. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

